# "cheap" video tripod



## Basti187 (Oct 7, 2012)

Hey guys,

I m looking to buy a tripod, now I have been looking into the manfrotto series and I do like the 501HDV/701 head but it is a bit pricey, what I m not sure on are the legs, I'd prefer something with carbon fibre but it is obviously expensive, I will use either a 1dm4 or 5dm3 on it...

Now my budget isn't high at all (trying to keep it below £200/$320), but I just need something decent that will not fly over by a gush of wind and is light as I m planning to take it trekking etc.... any suggestions?

Thanks!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 8, 2012)

Good video tripods with head go for over $15K (USD), so cheap is relative. You can get a junk quality one for $15, a usable one (as long as you do not expect excellent panning results) like the Manfroto you mentioned. The price then shoots up - way up.


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Oct 9, 2012)

@Basti187


> any suggestions



Revise your expectations, budget, or ideally both.

Most complete budget video tripod:

Sachtler ACE MS.

Has proper variable counterbalance in head, proper fluid movements with indexed drag, bowl head mount (essential for video) and is pretty compact & light.

You cannot buy anything close to as good for even double the money.

The 501HDV head has counterbalance, but it's a fixed 4kg spring weight. Unless your camera is 4kg then it's not much use.

It also has teflon movements, not fluid. The 701 has fluid mounts, but no counterbalance.

There is a new 502 head, which I've not used, but appears to be a fixed counterbalance.

You need a few things from a video tripod:

Bowl head or levelling head (keeps pans horizontal through the movement)

Counterbalance (makes camera movements and smooth ramping effortless)

Fluid cartrigdges for movement with variable drag - that is not the same as using the pan lock to add resistance)

Anything without these three vital features is a waste of time if you are serious about video.

The ACE is the cheapest and easiest way to all three without going down the unbranded auction site clone specials that break after a week.


----------

